# Shimano WH-R561



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

the shimano wheels are stock from my bike. thinking of trying a new set of wheels. 

i'm ~170 lbs and want to spend less than 1k. i'm just a recreational rider. 

i've been reading what ppl have said here about williams, neuvations, and rol. they all seem to have pretty good reviews. 

any suggestions? 

btw didn't post this in the wheel forum as it'll just prolly turn into another custom vs. factory built useless discussion.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been pretty happy with my Neuvation M28 Aero3s for durability and performance- especially for the price. Certainly worth a look.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Given that you're a recreational rider, weigh 170 lbs. and make no mention of wheel weight (presumably not a priority) IMO you could buy a quality wheelset for under $500. I have Easton EA70's (new versions of the Circuits) and like their ride and refined feel. A good price for them would be mid $300's. 

Another tried and true option that might be somewhat cheaper are Mavic OpenPro's matched to Ultegra hubs. bicyclewheelwarehouse.com offers very competitive prices and has a good rep. I don't consider these custom, but some might, so sorry 'bout that.  The thing I like about Ultegra hubs is the use of cup/ cone with loose ball bearings (as opposed to cartridge bearings). An overhaul takes all of 45 minutes and you're good to go for thousands of miles.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

don't really the lightest hoops around. but do want something relatively light ~1500g or so. 

but also want durability.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

You can go around 1500g pretty easy with a variety of configurations in a durable design by getting some hand built.


----------

